# Welches ist von den alten ist das beste Switch Modell - 02, 03 oder 04 ?



## jam123 (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Hatte letzthin ja gefragt wo man alte Switch Modelle bekommen kann. Jetzt bin ich fündig geworden. Hätte aber als Rocky Mountain Banause ne Frage.

Welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Welches ist das flexibelste bez. Ausbau - z.B. Wechsel der Gabel, Dämpfers etc.

/ jam


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

04

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (21. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> 04
> 
> G.




endlich hat mich jemand von dem edlen Gefolge der Rocky Mountain Anbeter erhört ...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. August 2006)

Warum 04???


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Weil es an der Stelle wo die 03er kaputt gingen stabiler gebaut worden sind.
Weil das Dampferübersetzungsverhältnis das beste ist und weil es ein Standartdämpfermaß hat.
Weil es am Aufbauflexibelsten bei 150mm Federweg ist (schwer oder leicht) und es auch mit OnePointFive gibt.

G.


----------



## patrick_1984 (27. August 2006)

hi

hab mal ne frage du schreibst grade das die 03er gene brechen. wo denn???


gruß patrick


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab mal ne frage du schreibst grade das die 03er gene brechen. wo denn???
> 
> ...




Hier.

G.


----------



## jam123 (27. August 2006)

@JÃ¶rg : echt super ... vielen Dank.

FÃ¼r so einen 03er oder 04er Switch muss man immer noch zw. 2000-3000 â¬ hinblÃ¤ttern. Hab' mich schon beinahe fÃ¼r den 03er entschieden - sieht einfach schnieker aus. Aber deine Argumente sprechen schon ein bisschen dagegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Ja, des Dämpfereinbaumaß vom 03er ist schon übel...172mm bei 44mm Hub. 
Aber beim 04er und 05er hat sich das Prop ja erübriegt.

G.


----------



## patrick_1984 (29. August 2006)

hi jörg 

von dämpfern hab ich absolut kein plan. kann ich nicht einen anderen dämpfer einbauen der vielleicht mehr hub hat oder ist mehr schlechter oder wie oder was??????



gruß patrick


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2006)

In´s 03er nicht.
In´s 04er wäre es eher unlogisch.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jam123 (29. August 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:
			
		

> hi jörg
> 
> von dämpfern hab ich absolut kein plan. kann ich nicht einen anderen dämpfer einbauen der vielleicht mehr hub hat oder ist mehr schlechter oder wie oder was??????
> 
> gruß patrick



Ich denke man sollte das Dämpfermass nicht über- oder unterschreiten, da sonst die Geometrie hinüber ist. Wenn du z.B. einen zu kurzen Dämpfer nimmst, kann es sein, dass der Rahmen den "Federweg" begrenzt. Je nach dem gibt's beim Einfedern ein paar Kratzer. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass dein Rahmen hinüber ist.


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. August 2006)

der 03er hat 1.5 steuersatz ^^


----------



## swuzzi (3. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Nettes Thema was ihr da habt.Würde mich da lieber(Sorry,wir alle haben mal angefangen),an den LB Jörg halten.Der sagte was vom 04 er Switch und das man den Federweg umändern könnte.Wie sieht es denn da aus wenn ich ein Fox 5.0 DHX mit 200mm und 57 mm Hub nehme anstatt dem Orig. mit Fox Vanilla RC mit 190mm und 5omm Hub!Passt das???Schleift etwas oder könnte der Rahmen beschädigt werden aufgrund der anderen Übersetzung??
Gruss Hilde


----------



## swuzzi (3. September 2006)

Nu zu Reflex fan:
Würde Dir aufgrund der Stabilität einen 04 er Rahmen empfehlen!Und die Option mit einem 190 er Standart Dämpfer zu fahren(TippT Swiss Dämpfer SSD 225,spart bstimmt700 Gramm und 250 euros190mm/50mm).Ausserdem sind Preislich keine Unterschiede auf dem Markt zu registrieren!Beide sind nagelneu und mit Garantie für unter 1000euros neu zu bekommen!!Fahr mal zum S_TEC!!Dann haste noch ca.1000euros für den Rest.Net die Menge aber langt.Und wenn was defekt ist nach und nach hochwertiger erneuern.
Gruss Hilde


----------



## Jendo (4. September 2006)

Soryy, find das Thema ziemlich bescheiden, aber da hier einiges an weiteren Fragen aufgekommen sind, hier nun meine Meinung.

Das Switch 04 gibt es nur in 1 1/8" und nicht mit 1,5"!
Zweitens schließe ich mich dem Jörg an, das Du nicht unbedingt ein 03er Modell nehmen solltest, aus oben ersichtlichen gründen.
Aber wenn Switch dann 05er Frameset! Da hast Du gleich den DHX5 drin und von der Geo und Stabilität ist er schon auf die 66 (2005 ja extrem hoch!) angepasst. Preislich bekommts Du ihn ja auch recht günstig über diverse Versandhändler, da nimmst Du aber wie immer den Händler vor Ort außen vor, aber das musst Du selber entscheiden.

SO das wars von mir, 
Rob


----------



## Jendo (4. September 2006)

OKokok, bevor ihr es selber merkt, ich hab natürlich mit dem 1,5" unrecht, jajaja ich gebs ja zu! Und gerade weils der Jörg ja fährt sitzt die Schmach sehr tief 
Also dann hier gleich mit Bild,
Switch Pro 2004 mit OnePointFive Standart:






Übrigens kannst du auf der Rocky Homepage Dir alle älteren Switches noch angucken.
RM Switch Baureihe 2003
RM Switch Baureihe 2004
RM Switch Baureihe 2005

Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2006)

Oh, mein Rad  

G.


----------

